# Cardiff Crossrail and Valley electrification proposals



## ddraig (Jan 1, 2013)

what do people think of this crossrail 'proposal'
obviously any more train stations and lines along with trams would be really good and i'd say it is already needed never mind if all the house building happens.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-20875901
trying to find a bigger version of the map






a stop at Crwys rd would be good
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/busine...crossrail-transport-network-91466-32526982/2/


----------



## ddraig (Jan 1, 2013)

also this re the Valleys Line Electrification




http://www.clickonwales.org/2011/03/great-western-main-line-to-be-electrified-as-far-as-cardiff/


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> what do people think of this crossrail 'proposal'
> obviously any more train stations and lines along with trams would be really good and i'd say it is already needed never mind if all the house building happens.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-20875901
> ...


That extension to the coryton line would suit me very well for work.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 3, 2013)

If it was me ...I would do a loop of a tram system from the centre through to Queens down to the docks , over the barrier to Penarth , then  up via Ikea and retail    ....then on  past the pump house and Ninian  .... past the millennium back to the centre ...... jobs a good un ! ...St fagans needs a spur from the centre too 

Rhoose airport needs a dual carriageway to Culverhouse  and a direct spur train or tram into the airport , its a joke having the stop off in the village and calling it the airport halt  !
....Its going to get mad with all these 40,000 houses in 8 years around Cardiff .....

£16 bloody quid to park all day in the centre ..what ?

That crossrail needs to go through Caerphilly......

Any infrastructure spend has to be good


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

They've been discussing reopening the line west of Coryton for decades. I think it makes a lot of sense if it was made into a circular rail link to loop around at Radyr.

Here's a bigger map:


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

I found a bigger map of the electrified rail proposals for the Valleys too (from here):


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2013)

cheers!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 6, 2013)

From someone who doesn't know Cardiff very well at all, here's my gut reaction :

Details/quibbles aside (reserved for Cardiff people  ), this all looks like an *excellent* project


----------



## Tankus (Jan 7, 2013)

Probably why the rapid transit extensions are going in ....45,000 new build houses in the coming decade 








Cardiffs set to boom


----------



## junglevip (Jan 7, 2013)

That'd be good. It'd mean Cardiff people could visit Blackwood more easily.  Trainers from Bolwells n'all that


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2013)

It'll be good for the valleys.  Put in good transport links and it'll look like a more attractive place to work and live.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 7, 2013)

editor said:


> It'll be good for the valleys. Put in good transport links and it'll look like a more attractive place to work and live.


 
Cefn Fforest here we come! Yippee  The only thing that bothers me is they should have routed the Gwent valley (yes Gwent not fucking caerphilly) line through Casnewydd as the Port is really suffering (so I am told)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 9, 2013)

This looks entirely sensible - unlike the obviously pie-in-the-sky ULTra pod thingys that the council spunked thousands on the preliminary work for (they were bleating on about them from when I moved to Cardiff in '99, until when I left in '07) that were clearly never going to see the light of day.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

I loved the look of those pod things. I could imagine drunken folks dancing on the top of them heading off to the Bay on a Saturday night


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 9, 2013)

Cardiff is not the place you want to trial driverless mini-pods that shuttle people around the city all night with no supervision! Jesus, can you imagine what would arrive as you call a pod to pick you up and take you to your Sunday morning job at 6am?


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Cardiff is not the place you want to trial driverless mini-pods that shuttle people around the city all night with no supervision! Jesus, can you imagine what would arrive as you call a pod to pick you up and take you to your Sunday morning job at 6am?


I'd imagine a pod filled with beer cans and used condoms with a couple asleep on the floor from the night before. Classy, like.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> This looks entirely sensible - unlike the obviously pie-in-the-sky ULTra pod thingys that the council spunked thousands on the preliminary work for (they were bleating on about them from when I moved to Cardiff in '99, until when I left in '07) that were clearly never going to see the light of day.


 
Up and running successfully at Heathrow



But yeah, stupid idea for a city center


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> But yeah, stupid idea for a city center


_Particularly_ in Cardiff where the locals are renowned for their, err, over-exuberance on a weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2013)

test track still by steelworks too


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Up and running successfully at Heathrow
> 
> But yeah, stupid idea for a city center


 
It's probably a good idea for, say getting people from Heathrow into Central London as they arrive in dribs and drabs. A 30 stop-network spanning the central part of Cardiff though always sounded like total pie in the sky!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's probably a good idea for, say getting people from Heathrow into Central London as they arrive in dribs and drabs


Nah, for that it's useless. Top speed of 25kmh, and totally incapable of swallowing a jet plane full of passengers as they swarm out of arrivals. It's designed for low density areas with sporadic use. Would work very well in american suburbia.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 9, 2013)

So what does it do at Heathrow then? Shuttle people around the airport? to T5 or summat?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2013)

yes
e2a
http://www.ultraprt.com/heathrow/


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 9, 2013)

The Coryton extension is through a couple of nature reserve areas, so would need to take account of that - but generally would be 'a good thing'.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

Gavin Bl said:


> The Coryton extension is through a couple of nature reserve areas, so would need to take account of that - but generally would be 'a good thing'.


Sure, but a single track line is likely to cause pretty minimal disruption.


----------



## drachir (Jan 10, 2013)

The last thing Cardiff needs is for it to be easier to get to from the valleys


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2013)

electrification of main line to take "half the time" with German factory train
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/electrification-great-western-rail-line-5099188
less time, less cost and less disruption!
win win win?


----------



## Tankus (Jul 18, 2013)

UK built Hitachi's for the great western electrification


I'm really going to miss the class 43 125's .............3 decades or more of happy memories



> The first class 800 series trains will enter revenue-earning service on the Great Western Main Line in 2017 and on the East Coast Main Line in 2018. We expect the second batch of new class 800 series vehicles to be in service on the East Coast from 2019.


https://www.gov.uk/government/speeches/intercity-express-programme


----------

